# Good Crappie Sunday



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My son an I finally got the boat out to chase some slabs on Sunday at Buckeye. We must have caught over 100 gills and about 20-25 crappie. At the end of the day we had 9 really nice crappie in the live well and my son insisted we keep a few gills so we did. All fish were caught on a small twister under a float. Water was still down atleast a foot so this rain will really help the lake. Also, Brian if you read this is was good to meet you out on the water.


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

I fish there quite often. I was catching a few eyes against walls just jigging a vibe up and down in the same spot. I am going out this weekend to dock my boat and was looking for some pan fish. I have some never miss cat spots there also. Would love to trade info with you if your interested.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Sounds like fun. Im hoping to get out here soon

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Good job guys. Sounds as tho the gates are still wide open. Buckeye still down a foot with all this rain! Later in the week or next week for me at Buckeye.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Mdw - there is no real secret. I fish a lot of the docks and it just depends on the time of the year which ones I concentrate most on. This time of the year I focus more on the ones in the channels and bays.


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

SNYD- Thanks. I got a private message asking me to not be so specific with my location as to not tip off the wrong people I guess. I edited my original message as to not upset a senior member. Guess I am still learning the concept behind this site. I appreciate the help and will let you know if I finally get a buckeye crappie this week. I have tried minnows many times, and seem to end up with everything but slabs. So I guess I will try 8 oz jig under bobber around docks and see where that gets me. Thanks again.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

MDW - Not a problem at all - Yeah when it comes to asking spots I try to give as much as I can without saying exactly where I was. Maybe one of these days we can meet up and you can jump on the boat with me.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good effort going after the crappie!!!


----------



## mdw (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds good, I would enjoy that. Then I would have to pay you back with a stress free day on my boat. Its nice to get on another boat here and there where you can just concentrate on enjoying the time and dont have to stress about the boat,lol.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^ This is what its about^^^. Welcome aboard mdw!!!


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Snyd,

Just a quick question........how deep of water were you catching those slabs in? I can't imagine the canals and bays are over 3 ft deep at this point are they?

I'm still trying to figure out the dynamics of shallow lake crappie. Last week at Rushcreek, I was catching them as deep as 28 FOW. Obviously that wouldnt be the case for Buckeye! Lol

Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Jaycee - you are the 3 to 5 ft.


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Snyd.

My son and I hit Buckeye up on Saturday from about 11-3. Wind made it really difficult but we did manage to pull 5 keepers from Heron Bay docks......one here, one there, etc. That semed to be the case for most others as well.


----------

